# Overwritten data on Blackberry SD Card



## Lostguy2 (May 10, 2012)

My blackberry SD card (1GB) recently became corrupted so I formatted it and re-inserted it into my device. I them took one picture and now the memory card is full. The picture is now showing as 951Mb in size when I plug it into my laptop SD reader. i didn't realise that you can recover a formatted SD card using simple programs. I have tried a few but it only seems to find the one file. I have a copy of the file on the PC, is there any way possible, to break down the file and recover any data it may be masking. As the file appears much larger than it should be.

Thank you for your help.


----------

